# forground/carpet plants



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

Hello,

I would like some suggestions on what carpet plants I could grow in my 55 gallon tank.

Lighting is a coralife fixture with 4 65w bulbs (well 3 for now)
Substrate is fluorite where I have plants now and regular gravel where there are no plants.
Co2 is diy


----------



## coryp (May 28, 2008)

at 4w per about anything you want i like hairgrass the best because i find it easyist however if you are doseing correctly then glosso or hc but i find its a pain and could never get it to stay horrisontal unless i really went at it with high co2 levels and lots of dosing also micro chain swords look nice


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Whoah, all that light and DIY C02 in a 55? Is this a new set up, how's your algae? 

I love the look of dwarf hairgrass in the foreground personally. I just went out last week and got some of that and some other small grassy plant (not sure of it's type) 

Glosso is nice too but from what I read it can take over, not really a bad thing I guess..

If I never have Riccia again in my life I'll be happy but it's a gorgeous plant,pearls up really nice and is a nice bright green. (high maintenance though)


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

With a tank the size of a 55g, you might be better off going with pressurized CO2. With DIY CO2, you will find that you will have to replace the bottles quite often (a big hassle), and you will have difficulty maintaining a constant CO2 level, which will be very important in a highly lit tank. 

Also be aware that you will have to have some fertilization routine (macros and micros) with such high lighting.

As for carpet plants, you have a lot of choices: Glosso, HC, Hairgrass, Moss, Riccia, Micro chain swords are some examples


----------



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

Hello guys,

Thanks for the suggestions, I like the look of dwarf hairgrass, so I was already considering that for the mid ground. I don't know what glosso and HC are, could someone give me the full names for those?

The tank has been up and running for 8-9 months, It started out as a kit from Big Al's with a HOB filter and a heater that was too small for the tank. After a month I upgraded the filter to an ehiem 2215 (wish I has got the 2217), about a month ago the heater that came with it started to crap out so I bought one of the hydor inline heaters which seems to work much better. Until last weekend the lighting was supplied by 2 65w 6700k pc florescent bulbs.

The DIY co2 is a bit of a pain in the neck, but it will have to do for a little while longer. I am planing to go pressurized just have to wait a month or so. I need a proper stand first. 

I had micro chain swords in this tank before I got the new light and it grew like mad, I didn't like it because the leaves grew 6-8 inched tall (more in some cases). It grew like that for about 2-3 months and then for some reason it started to die off and the leaves eventually turns transparent. With the amount of light I have now will that stay smaller? I also had Utricularia gramminifolia, which I really liked but sadly it didn't take under the 130 watts of light I had at the time.

As for the algae it's been a problem ever since we upgraded the lighting. first it was hair algae then black beard algae (I think that's what it's called) and now a green algae on the glass as well as another type or the same type on the plant leaves.

Could someone recommend a good test kit? Also I don't know what you mean when you say micros and macros?

Thanks in advance
Ross


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

Glossotigma, and cant remember...
I like the micro chain sword for foreground.


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

_Green_ said:


> As for the algae it's been a problem ever since we upgraded the lighting. first it was hair algae then black beard algae (I think that's what it's called) and now a green algae on the glass as well as another type or the same type on the plant leaves.


Straight up, thats lack of C02, you need that C02 sooner than later my friend. I'd put it before getting the stand if it were me.. infact I did do that, lol... stil don't have a stand either! But seriously, the plants need the Co2 to ingest the nutrients, if they don't have that they're slow on the intake so the Algae goes nuts and eats it all faster and grows healthier and stronger while your plants get weaker and look worse. C02 also helps to rid Algae so it has a double benefit.

If your set on the stand than lower your lighting time or go back to the old lights till you get your C02.

Micro nutrients and Macro nutrients ore what your plants eat to grow (along with C02) you feed Micros one day and Macros the next day.

Glosso is Glossostigma something or other and HC is Hemianthus Callitrichoides gorgeous little plant but needs consistent C02..

hope that's a little helpful..


----------



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks that is helpful,

I will take your advice and get the co2 before the stand, which brand do you use and where did you get it? 

Ross


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

You probably don't want to go the route I went, I took the most expensive highest quality set it and forget it route. I bought a REX GRIGG 'BDR' regulator with a 4 port manifold to run up to four tanks off of it with an Ideal Needle Valve of of Rex's site (he custom builds them for you) http://rexgrigg.com/ I think it all came to like $250-300 ish but it's cheaper if you get the cheaper needle valve and don't get the manifoldb but I wasn't foolin around and went all out for mine.. I'm planning on running C02 line around my apt soon to feed my other tanks.

I got my Cannister from Norwood Fire Extinguishers in Etobicoke for $75 filled, it's $20 to refill it there too.. good price!

I built a DIY reactor for it too.. Here's the thread http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5809&highlight=reactor

Your best bet for cheaper and faster would be to post a wanted add on this site and maybe the kwas.ca site (lot of planties there) or pricenetwork.. and get one used off of someone.. On the cheap.

They sell the RedSea systems which are small and neat but might be too much of a hassle with 55 because they run off of a paintball c02 canister, not a full size one..

The Milwuake (spelling?) ones work but I've heard bad things about them but lots of people use them and you can get them at most LFS's

Greenleafaquatics makes custom ones and so do Sumo Regulators (online usa guys, google for them) those 2 and the rex grigg ones are the best quality by a landslide..

If you're not already a frequenter of http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/ then I'd go spend the rest of the day there and read, read, read...

[Disclaimer: This is all just my opinion after lots of research and may contradict others experiences so don't just take my word for it]


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

I have been using the Rex Grigg regulator as well since last May and no problems so far. Luckily I got it when our dollar was on par with the US dollar.


----------

